# Jesus Christ...Christ Jesus



## blhowes (Jan 17, 2007)

Col 1:28 Whom we preach, warning every man, and teaching every man in all wisdom; that we may present every man perfect in Christ Jesus: 

Yesterday we read Colossians 1 as a family. My son asked, "Usually, I hear Jesus referred to as Jesus Christ. Why is the order reversed here?"

Is there any particular reason you know of why in some places in the scriptures its 'Jesus Christ' and in other place its 'Christ Jesus'?


----------



## blhowes (Jan 17, 2007)

Ok, let me know if I'm on the right track...or way out in left field somewhere.

The phrase "Christ Jesus" occurs 58 times in the NT. The majority of the times, its preceded by the word "in" and seems to be associated with blessings bestowed because of our relationship with Jesus. For example:

Rom 3:24 Being justified freely by his grace through the *redemption* that is in Christ Jesus: 

Rom 8:1 There is therefore now *no condemnation *to them which are in Christ Jesus, who walk not after the flesh, but after the Spirit.

1Co 1:2 Unto the church of God which is at Corinth, to them that are *sanctified* in Christ Jesus, called to be saints, with all that in every place call upon the name of Jesus Christ our Lord, both theirs and ours:

1Co 15:31 I protest by your *rejoicing *which I have in Christ Jesus our Lord, I die daily.

Gal 2:4 And that because of false brethren unawares brought in, who came in privily to spy out our *liberty* which we have in Christ Jesus, that they might bring us into bondage:

Gal 3:26 For ye are all the children of God by *faith* in Christ Jesus. 

Eph 2:13 But now in Christ Jesus ye who sometimes were *far off are made nigh* by the blood of Christ. 

The phrase 'Jesus Christ', on the other hand, seems to be referring to him as a 'person', rather than blessings bestowed because of our relationship with him.

Close?


----------



## Machaira (Jan 17, 2007)

Hi Bob,

In my experience most people are surprised when they first hear "Christ Jesus" simply because they come to assume that "Christ" is Jesus' last name. "Christ" is His title not His last name, so "Jesus" and "Christ" are interchangeable.


----------



## blhowes (Jan 17, 2007)

Machaira said:


> Hi Bob,
> 
> In my experience most people are surprised when they first hear "Christ Jesus" simply because they come to assume that "Christ" is Jesus' last name. "Christ" is His title not His last name, so "Jesus" and "Christ" are interchangeable.


Do you think there's any significance to the word order?


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Jan 17, 2007)

I don't see any signifigance to the order. 

One is saying (paraphrasing here) The Messiah Yeshua and the other is saying Yeshua the Messiah(of course in the greek form and not the hebrew but that's basically what the terms are saying).

I'm probably wrong but I'd think the order is interchangeable.


----------



## Machaira (Jan 17, 2007)

blhowes said:


> Do you think there's any significance to the word order?



I would have to agree with MrMerlin. I don't see any significance. Jesus the messiah or the messiah Jesus . . . either way it says the same thing. To put it into modern terms, think of it this way . . . My boss, Ron or Ron, my boss.


----------

